# F.A. Porsche Design shoe



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

> When driving a car, the right foot works in a different way than the left one. The quality that more than anything else makes this shoe unique, is the exclusive projection of the soles, designed with different profiles in order to optimize the use of pedals during driving. The right sole has a series of splines (stabilizing element) to improve the hold on the pedals and to enable a faster passing of the foot from the gas pedal to the brake, ensuring an optimum support to the heel.


URL: http://www.yankodesign.com/product_info.php?products_id=429


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I recently purchased this Porsche...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have this Porsche 










The shoes don't look bad...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> I have this Porsche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like that hard drive? I saw several on eBay for what seemed decent prices but I assume there is still a "style" premium to pay.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> How do you like that hard drive? I saw several on eBay for what seemed decent prices but I assume there is still a "style" premium to pay.


I had a very good deal and got it for, hmmm, something like for $80 or so. This was more than a year ago though.

I'm very happy with it. The one I have got 80GB and it's great for storing data, images, music etc.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I think I prefer these as driving shoes:










these will do as well:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I prefer the Speed Cat


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> I think I prefer these as driving shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those shoes but HATE that the Goodyear logo is so prominent... :tsk: What was Puma thinking...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> I really like those shoes but HATE that the Goodyear logo is so prominent... :tsk: What was Puma thinking...


Aren't those shoes made by Adidas? :dunno:

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

BTW, those F.A. Porsche shoes would go well with my Porsche toaster, Porsche coffee machine, Porsche juice squeezer ... Porsche blender ... :bigpimp: 


.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Puma's Speed Cat:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The Grit Cat is not bad either:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I love my Puma "Nostro Garment FS" shoes for driving...:thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Aren't those shoes made by Adidas? :dunno:
> 
> .


Yes....confused for a moment by the Dassler brother's products....What was *Addidas * thinking....


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

*Casual driving shoes*

Anybody have any good shoes for driving that don't make you look like a dork away from the track?

I'm looking for something casual.

EDIT:
Cardinal Sin of Bimmerfest: I forgot to search first, question later.

driving shoes


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

indyzhp said:


> Anybody have any good shoes for driving that don't make you look like a dork away from the track?
> 
> I'm looking for something casual.
> 
> ...


Puma Speedcats are one of the most decent shoes, IMO. They come in different colors and they are veeery comfy too.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

indyzhp said:


> Anybody have any good shoes for driving that don't make you look like a dork away from the track?
> 
> I'm looking for something casual.
> 
> ...


 Also check out www.puma.com in the shopping section you'll find a lot of very cool shoes...:thumbup: When I wear my Nostro Garment shoes everybody is watching and people come over to ask me where I got them... and like Alex said they are extreeemly comfy...


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm leaning toward the Puma Speed Cat's


----------

